# Bait Oxygen Systems



## HESTONTHOMAS (Sep 24, 2009)

What is a good brand for a oxygen bait system? I am looking into purchasing a system? any recomedations? Is it like cocain for bait fish? lol!:texasflag


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

contact texxan1 on here.. the pro o2 system is the best there is


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

where are you gonna be using it?? boat or on land?? alot people use pro o2 system.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Pro-02 systems.... www.pro-o2.com Thomas will take care of you does a great job. His systems put out the micro bubbles that work the best for your bait or fish.


----------



## HESTONTHOMAS (Sep 24, 2009)

Boat, mainly for croakers... Fishing out in Galveston


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I have a pro o2 built in a igloo that works great. Makes the croaker super rowdy!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

if in a boat def. use the pro o2 system


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Thomas is also located there in Galveston


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I don't about the rest of these guys, but have you thought about calling thomas. j/k

aka: Texan1

He has done two systems for me ....... the bottles last me 9 months before spending $10 to have them refilled ....well worth the money


----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

j wadd said:


> contact texxan1 on here.. the pro o2 system is the best there is


Ditto... Pro O2 - Capt Thomas Barlow - texxan1...

Great guy and his product is put together for quality not just profit~!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I think Kaylin's husband knows how to rig those things up.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

What they said.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Diffuser alone costs what please?


----------



## Ninja (Sep 17, 2005)

what they all said. 

I got Pro O2 last year and it has been great investment.


----------



## jgmorales (Feb 8, 2010)

*oxygenresponse from Boyds*

We bought the OR from Boyds in Texas City and it was a great buy, the Bait stays Super Hyper and Reds love it


----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

V-Bottom said:


> Diffuser alone costs what please?


If you want the best... Texxan has the sealed ceramic diffuser for $85. Now that might be $25 higher than a "foam" ring. But the savings on oxygen + more saturation is well worth it over the long haul. And if I remember right he backs it up with a parts type warranty as long as it isn't abused.

This thing puts out micro fine bubbles that make the water look milky it's so fine. And your oxygen lasts forever too... worth the investment if you ask me. That and throw in a live oyster for clarity... you'll have some happy happy bait.

I'm not kidding when I say that you can literally see little smiles and dilated eyes on your bait WHILE your putting a hook in 'em... not exaggerating... at all... LITTLE SMILES~! :fishy:


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Get a Pro 02 from Texxan. I did and its worth every penny. It saved my arse yeasterday. I had just purchased my bait for the day and only then did I notice that my livewell pump wouldnt recirculate. So I filled it up once and turned the O2 system on and fished from am till about 3pm. No bait died in the livewell but we did catch two limits of trout to 7lbs.


----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

CAPSIZED said:


> ...but we did catch two limits of trout to 7lbs.


Grrr...:hairout: What am doing wrong~!!!! I gotta catch some fish some day... I mean the odds have got to swing my way at some point~!!!!!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Thomas is the man to call... Pro o2


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Dumb question ... maybe. 

So the oxygen system is integrated with your livewell, right? 

I have a tank and regulator.
Could I just use it sucessfully, with a dedicated cooler for holding bait? 
I ask as I don't have a livewell. Yet. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

You'll need a new regulator almost Guaranteed... The Regulators for anything else will put out too much oxygen and burn through your O2. 

Contact Texxan and get a regulator and stone. Great guy and even better product~! I only put mine on 1/16 with the ceramic stone and the water is filled with oxygen so small it looks milky... Also make sure your bottle is tested and in proper working order. You can hurt someone or yourself dealing with 2,000psi.


----------

